# Warhammer Women



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi, um, this isn't really anything to do with Warhammer the game but Warhammer the hobby. So, whenever i go into GW, the only times i see a girl in there is when it's someone's mother or relative and then the occasional collector. In my entire five year expierience with Warhammer, I can only recall seeing a girl playing an actual game or painting or actually knowing something about the hobby roughly four, five times? Granted I'm not an employee and I'm not in there at every hour, but i was wandering if this was a similiar expirience? 

Also, girls out there online, give us a shout. Note that there is nothing sexist about this post, it's just a matter of curiousity. 

Cheers!:victory::good::victory::good::victory::good:


----------



## lord_scar (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, I don't see many girls in *GW*, however my mate's girlfriend collects. But granted she's only just getting into it recently. My girlfriend isn't really into it much, but I'm trying to get her into it more :victory: . 

I mostly know a few girls that like it but don't collect - my friend Emma wants to collect Chaos but it falls down to matter of cost with her. But yeah - I would agree that I haven't seen many in *GW* before.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

Fluff Master said:


> Also, girls out there online, give us a shout. Note that there is nothing sexist about this post, it's just a matter of curiousity.


It may not be sexist, but it's creepy. I really don't get the fascination with this. Women play Warhammer, I've personally played with several. Girls are easy to spot online; they're the popular ones. Just look at Galahad.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Revelations said:


> Girls are easy to spot online; they're the popular ones. Just look at Galahad.


Ah that explanes lots......... And i know 3 female players it total. The Thing is.....Most female gamers are drawn to fantasy for the "elf and human" type game.



Also iv noticed the gamestore Funk smell scares them off.

COME ON PEOPLE IT IS CALLED SOAP!!!


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Katie Drake FTW!

But I've only played against one girl locally myself...


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I only seen 5 women play


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Revelations said:


> Girls are easy to spot online; they're the popular ones. Just look at Galahad.


O_O
-_-
o_-
O_O

WHUT?
GAL IS A GIRL?
I think my universe just reached warp -3!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Gotta agree with revelations. We don't need a thread to determine that warhammer has a mostly male player base.

Girls do play, and there are probably a fair few on the forums, but like the rest of us they are here to talk about little plastic people.


----------



## lord_scar (Nov 18, 2009)

Revelations said:


> It may not be sexist, but it's creepy. I really don't get the fascination with this. Women play Warhammer, I've personally played with several. Girls are easy to spot online; they're the popular ones. Just look at Galahad.


I believe it's probably more creepy that they are the popular ones; is this purely because they're girls? This happens I believe even in computer games though, online and what not.
I don't really find it fascinating either but I believe it would be a fact that more males would play Warhammer.


----------



## Fluff Master (Nov 11, 2008)

Why would you call it creepy? It's simply a matter of curiousity. And, obviously, many people have had the same experience or lack of experience of encountering girls playing Warhammer. 

And, saying that it's not fascinating or interesting is, in a way, stereotypical because you have the mindset that girls don't have much of an interest in Warhammer. It may be true, but i dont really think you have the right to call me creepy.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Winterous said:


> O_O
> -_-
> o_-
> O_O
> ...


Haha, nah, Rev is just having a laugh! Gal's got his picture up in the "show yourself" section, and actually, the avatar he uses is pretty right . 

Meanwhile, I know a few girls who collect and paint, but none who really play the game. I think wargames tend to attract a more male (and geeky) crowd, though female players are out there. There are a few female RPGers I know though, and I think female gamers in general prefer RPGs to tactical war-games, something with a bit more of a story. That's just a general observation though, and it certainly doesn't apply to everyone!


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

lets be honest women aren't exactly attracted to games of war. My wife is not only a hot property but a model and has even been in Penthouse Australia BUT she wants to collect an Eldar army, so does her friend who is also a hot blonde. I admit this is an enigma, because the only girls I ever saw who wanted to be in the game were usually ugly, fat, and insecure, but I can not deny (not now anyway) that the game has a larger appeal now than those geeky unwashed sorts.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I've always been wondering, what is it that girls like and don't like about the games we guys play? It doesn't matter if its PC games, RPGs, tabletop, they avoid them all, as if it were the activity of an entirely different species. And then I wonder: what the hell are they doing instead? I've no idea. The attitude of women towards games in general is a mistery to me. I've seen girls look funny at me when I tell them I play with anarchist space men, I have a couple girls help me out with painting (its hilarious actually), and I met a woman who played Tyranids. I'm totally confused.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Fluff Master said:


> Why would you call it creepy?


because the instant a female reveals herself she has to put up with every male gamer slavering over her hoping to finally lose there 60yr old virginity.

if I remember correctly our very own Katie left for a long period due to male gamers being a bunch of dickwads who think with there crotch before thinking with there brains.

if a woman reveals herself on here or any forum then she can expect PM's galore from males hoping to get in bed with her, and thats fact, the majority of gamers are desperate and will stalk and harass any female gamer to the point of suicide without any thought or consideration of her feelings (and yes I have seen it happen).

to put it simply *ALL* men are assholes, and most male gamers are dangerous scary assholes, so why would any woman reveal herself to us?.

oh and of course 99% of male gamers don't wash and don't know how to wash, that could be another factor in there being few female gamers


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

I personally know....8+ girls who play. They actually have a club: Girls that play Warhammer and the guys that love them (or something like that)
It's actually not all that uncommon around here, but I guess our wargaming "family" created the trend. About half of them were recruited by us. Yay us ^.^

Edit:
About that rather general statement about men: I take offense to that...
Most people in our gaming community are actually very respectable, good people. I would even scoff at the statement that we are all geeky. A friend of mine is a male model who has been in the game 6 years (and a double breakage of statistics: he's a really decent guy! :shok and to flip that, plenty of the females in our group are actually very pretty.
Maybe it's the fact that some people can be so judgmental that drives people (namely women) to avoid the hobby altogether.
Good day.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> I've always been wondering, what is it that girls like and don't like about the games we guys play? It doesn't matter if its PC games, RPGs, tabletop, they avoid them all, as if it were the activity of an entirely different species. And then I wonder: what the hell are they doing instead? I've no idea. The attitude of women towards games in general is a mistery to me. I've seen girls look funny at me when I tell them I play with anarchist space men, I have a couple girls help me out with painting (its hilarious actually), and I met a woman who played Tyranids. I'm totally confused.


Men have a natural war-like nature, everything is a competition, there's this subconscious monologue going on saying "If you don't win this, YOU SUCK!", it's true of all but the most abnormal of psyches.
Women, while still in possession of this dominant need, tend to have it to a much lesser extent, happy to either submit a battle or not partake at all if it will lead to something they value much more.

Of course this is just generally, of course there will be fiercely competitive woman and passive men, but for the most part the above is fairly accurate.

Keeping in mind of course, this whole thing is based upon not a shred of actual knowledge, just bits and pieces strung together and a bit of self-reflection (I'm a man)


All in all, what I'm saying is, men like to win things, whereas women don't care about winning as much.
What better way to win than to fight a fake war?

The different preferences in how to do that vary greatly though.

Some play sport because they have a far greater interest in physical exertion.

Others play shooters because reflex and precision are what exhilarates them.

And we, the tabletop generals, play Warhammer, because we're dirty greasy nerds who like intellectual stimulation, the process of deep and strategic thought, and the whole story behind the universe (which plays a great part in the hobby), it also allows a great deal of individual expression and artistic satisfaction, two very important things to personal development.



Stella Cadente said:


> because the instant a female reveals herself she has to put up with every male gamer slavering over her hoping to finally lose there 60yr old virginity.
> 
> if I remember correctly our very own Katie left for a long period due to male gamers being a bunch of dickwads who think with there crotch before thinking with there brains.
> 
> ...


Hooray for clearly intended but at the same time completely irrelevant hypocrisy!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Winterous said:


> Hooray for clearly intended but at the same time completely irrelevant hypocrisy!


except its not, hypocrisy is pretending to have opinions, beliefs, feelings etc, and I don't see how I was pretending anything as I was not being hypocritical, I was stating my actual opinions based on my experiences in store and on forums, not making something up.

if you don't like that people actually have opinions that aren't all happy and bright and shitting rainbows, then theres a corner over there painted in bright happy colors to distract you from the grime and crap of the real world.


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

My wife is dead against 40k. She keeps trying to get me to total up how much i have spent since i started 2 years ago. I've managed to put deflect her so far.

/gulp


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't want my girlfriend to play, or really have anything to do with it. That would be weird.

A female GW manager and I once had a long conversation about why we hated girl gamers, because the majority are mental, low-self esteem, attention seeking nutjobs.

I still agree.


----------



## Pukka (Jun 19, 2009)

I know 2 girl players, that actually play quite frequently. One plays Nids, and the other Chas Marines.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

@Stella

I agree to the extent that the majority of our gender (51%+), and I say that with great sadness and shame, are assholes with more concern for themselves than everything else combined (personal hygiene often excluded, depending on the given subculture).
However, I disagree with what you say about LGSs; they are not pre-determined, all of them have their own make up of people. Its like a club: if there are a lot of pigmen then they're going to attract more pigmen. If there are a bunch of nice guys who have girlfriends, lives and jobs (my LGS, thank goodness) then they're going to keep the pigmen at bay at the very least.

@Winterous

Thats my theory too, but I'm too paranoid to believe that I'm correct. I've yet to interview the girls I know about this when the mood is right.

@Praxiss

You can always ask her if your hobby ever had a negative impact on your family's financial life, if you ever hid money so you could buy another Vindicator instead of clothing for your kids. She'll have a hard time trying to prove your guilt.


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

torealis said:


> I don't want my girlfriend to play, or really have anything to do with it. That would be weird.
> 
> A female GW manager and I once had a long conversation about why we hated girl gamers, because the majority are mental, low-self esteem, attention seeking nutjobs.
> 
> I still agree.


I don't understand what would make it wierd: wouldn't it be just like going to see a movie you both like? or more accurately, like playing chess or some other board game with each other?

Also, I have an issue with you calling most female gamers nutjobs. They aren't the reason you think they are is right in your statement: the nutjobs are attention seekers. You are obviously going to have met/heard about more of them than the normal ones.

That statement makes you sound like those people who say the similar things about Dungeons and Dragons players.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

People who play dungeons and dragons are nutjobs.

EDIT: That was a potentially inflammatory joke. I used to play DnD. And I'm quite normal.

As for it being weird, it wouldn't be like going to the movies together, it would be like something else. Which i can't really describe.

It doesn't suit her. Is what i think i mean.


----------



## Pukka (Jun 19, 2009)

torealis said:


> People who play dungeons and dragons are nutjobs.
> 
> EDIT: That was a potentially inflammatory joke. I used to play DnD. And I'm quite normal.


Viva La D&D :suicide:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Women have other hobbies such as shoes and moaning


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

When ever the subject of women wargamers come up on these boards I'm always reminded of the nude beach scene from Eurotrip.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

My Local group has a couple of women here and there. One plays Eldar, the other Beasts of Chaos. One plays Flames of war. A couple more do the "art" part of the hobby, and leave the fighting to their men.


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

In the same vein as Calamari, I always think of the scene in Silence of the Lambs when Jodie Foster goes to the bug specialists at the university and they desperately try to impress her. 

What most of Stella says is true, if not a little extreme. I think if the all the blokes who play had birds (or blokes if that way inclined) or had been laid, then there wouldn't be a problem. That's my 2 cents as our American cousins would say...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> Women have other hobbies such as shoes and moaning


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Khorothis said:


> However, I disagree with what you say about LGSs; they are not pre-determined,


glad I never said anything about local gaming stores then


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

like skye said our gaming group is full of non asshole people, and our girl gamers are quite respectable people


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Calamari said:


> When ever the subject of women wargamers come up on these boards I'm always reminded of the nude beach scene from Eurotrip.


Quoted for Truth.

My wife plays 40k, after playing Dawn of War for a month, beating the Sisters of Battle campaign, and telling me 'You should buy me THIS one'. I did a double look for a moment, and said yes ma'am. Taught her how to play, and hell we play 40k once a week with my buddies. We actually choose to play 40k because it is one of the few things we both enjoy and can do together with our schedules often conflicting. 

Who needs dinner and a movie when you can have dinner and plastic space men doing battle to the death in your own living room?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I disagree with this 99% Men are Assholes and unwashed pigmen. Im in the Navy and all my friends who play are in the Navy as well, at my Game Stores most people are Millitary. We wash everyday (or suffer iron scrub brushes) and most of us are married with young kids. So how are we all Assholes slavering around little Emo girls playing Space Men? I think someone has had bad experiances, sry. But I agree with that there is Unwash 40 year old geeks that live in there moms basement that stare at Sailor Moons dirty picks that come to the Game Store dressed up as Napoleion.... if he was 300 lbs more.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Warlock in Training said:


> I think someone has had bad experiances, sry.


well like I said


Stella Cadente said:


> I was stating my actual opinions based on my experiences in store and on forums


its just unfortunately personnel experience means cack to a allot of people, and they seem to believe everyone has only experienced happiness and kittens pooping candy with faces made of minty chocolate that you can lick


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

You want to lick a minty kitten?!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

@Stella Cadente
Take it easy, mate, we're are just saying that we got lucky, thats it. 

Turning a bit back on track, how would you make 40K more girl-friendly without screwing it in the process? (I have no idea, thats why I'm not posting any ideas :laugh


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

Funnily enough, I was in my local GW store when an attractive girl game in. After my friends and I exchanged a few confused glances, we overheard her asking for change for a 20.

I have, however, seen a woman at my FLGS. She had some Necrons. The owner of the store's girlfriend is into Fantasy. She made him a huge cardboard shield with the Imperial Aquila (yes, 40k, I know) on it, which he hung up on the wall. Pretty neat.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> except its not, hypocrisy is pretending to have opinions, beliefs, feelings etc, and I don't see how I was pretending anything as I was not being hypocritical, I was stating my actual opinions based on my experiences in store and on forums, not making something up.
> 
> if you don't like that people actually have opinions that aren't all happy and bright and shitting rainbows, then theres a corner over there painted in bright happy colors to distract you from the grime and crap of the real world.


Ok, so hypocrisy was a very wrong word to use there.
What I meant was, you were saying 'all men are assholes', and you yourself and a man, so... Yeah.
That's it basically.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This is so weird, some people know female gamers and some people don't, and some of us know female gamers who are idiots and some of us know female gamers who are really nice people.

It almost suggests that female gamers are just normal people with their own personalities.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I was arguing with my friend, back in my early days of playing while checking out of a Sam Goody. 
I was saying something to my friend "Well yeah, the chaos are fine, but the orks are so damn awesome, I'm going to run you over every time we play unless you get a better strategy."

The beautiful "Alternative" cashier with her dark hair, stylish glasses and nose stud, bless her heart, said to me, "Hey, watch it, I've got a 3000 point army of chaos marines in my trunk, I don't have any trouble with orks like you"

my jaw dropped, hit the floor, shattered like a fancy conversion against a concrete floor. I managed to exchange a few pleasantries with her, and got checked out, but I was so blown away I never even got to ask for a number, or offer a "perhaps we could play some time" 

Never saw her again, but that was my first impression of female warhammer gamers.

I've met a few here and there, and seen quite a few "500 point girlfriend" armies, so that they could "play together" but never really got them finished, or painted, or got beyond that. I've seen 3 or 4 girls like this, with little interest in the actual game, just wanting to make sure their boyfriend isn't in a satanic cult, or some kind of nerd-club, they inevitably know none of the rules even if you play every week and frustrate just about everyone, including themselves when they lose.

HOWEVER, girl gamers that take it seriously (I've seen a bunch of serious gamers who play blood bowl, and a few who play 40k proper) are scary. I've never met a girl gamer like this who doesn't know her codex back to front, and mine better then me. Man is it fun to play against them :victory:


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

Varakir said:


> This is so weird, some people know female gamers and some people don't, and some of us know female gamers who are idiots and some of us know female gamers who are really nice people.
> 
> It almost suggests that female gamers are just normal people with their own personalities.


God forbid should it be that simple.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

buckythefly said:


> HOWEVER, girl gamers that take it seriously (I've seen a bunch of serious gamers who play blood bowl, and a few who play 40k proper) are scary. I've never met a girl gamer like this who doesn't know her codex back to front, and mine better then me. Man is it fun to play against them :victory:


...
That's kinda like me actually :S


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Another note on this thread. I've experienced the "I only play because some guy I like plays". I'm not saying at all this most girls, but this has happened often. I had an ex who played because I played. She collected Orks, played one game, got her ass handed to her (I told her army sucked when she wrote it up), and she never played again, BUT she only played because I was playing. Hence why she gave up, hell she didn't even really play. She played serious for the first turn, then just sort of gave up. Our friend to be that played against her also mocked the fact her Orks had pink clothing (yeah she even painted one's skin pink). 

Another example was this ex-friend who only wanted to play because my other friend "who she thought she was on love with" played. I even gave her my Space Wolves. She repainted two and when she played she kept asking for help and asking us (even her opponent) what she should do next. Needless to say she lost.

I have more stories of this sort of crap. So anyway that has been my experience with girl gamers. Though my wife when she begins to play it should pretty interesting. Most of the time in game stores it's usually a girl who is friends or dating someone who is playing. She stands there bored as hell while he makes lame jokes and ignores the stomps and angry sighs. Oh also the MILFs who drop their kids off, always a bonus.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a problem with all the comments about 'Creepy' and 'Nutjobs'. I am a creepy Nutjob and we have feelings too.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Varakir said:


> It almost suggests that female gamers are just normal people with their own personalities.


Sarcasm WIN


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> well like I said
> 
> its just unfortunately personnel experience means cack to a allot of people, and they seem to believe everyone has only experienced happiness and kittens pooping candy with faces made of minty chocolate that you can lick


You sir are sigged.

But yeah i doesn't matter if most are male or not, do you think that girls who have makeover parties think "Why aren't there more boys who do this?" no they don't.

If there are women who play then good for them.


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

I am a nutjob, thats why my gal enjoys me, shes a nutjob too :victory:

But yeah, girls seem to find it interesting, but not playable, in my experience


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wargaming is a masculine hobby by that i mean it speaks fundamentally to our inner genetic man, its competitive, its a form of sanctioned killing, its testosterone.
Many other hobbies are male dominated, such as fishing(essential hunting and gathering),football and many other sports(competative,tribal,war like).
Women have plenty of hobbies that are very feminine and could be attributed to genetic make up, they tend to be craft based and alot have histories in home making and looking after the family, think of needle crafts which are currently very popular in the UK.
Its not unusual for female partners to try out gaming or sit on the river bank or on a football terrace so she can spend more time with her man, but its also not unusual for a man to try his hand at a cross stitch or another female hobby like cleaning or cooking.
But at the end of the day we are built differently, men developed to ability to cave in the skull of a large animal and drag it back to the cave and women were given small hands and feet so they can cook and clean.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> But at the end of the day we are built differently, men developed to ability to cave in the skull of a large animal and drag it back to the cave and women were given small hands and feet so they can cook and clean.


Real men kill the animals and then rip the flesh right off the bone with their teeth, gulping down huge chunks of raw meat as they slather themselves in blood. That's how you get the ladies.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> but its also not unusual for a man to try his hand at a cross stitch or another *female hobby* like *cleaning* or cooking.


Who the _hell_ cleans for fun? I sure don't...


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

bakoren said:


> I am a nutjob, thats why my gal enjoys me, shes a nutjob too :victory:


same hear my friend


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm guessing the reason most girls don't play the hobby is the gamer funk. Some of the people I play with can smell pretty rank sometimes and the only reason I can put up with it is because i play hockey and the dressing rooms can smell pretty bad as well.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Old Thread

An entertaining read.


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

Katie that story of the Kid locking himself in the loo the funniest thing i read on this forum since i joined!!!

Wish that was a regular sight!!

kudos!


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow I almost pissed myself laughing when i read the bathroom story. That is propably the funniest thing on this forum..:laugh:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Llamafish said:


> Katie that story of the Kid locking himself in the loo the funniest thing i read on this forum since i joined!!!
> 
> Wish that was a regular sight!!
> 
> kudos!





Muffinman said:


> Wow I almost pissed myself laughing when i read the bathroom story. That is propably the funniest thing on this forum..:laugh:


I live to serve. :good:

Katie D


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> I live to serve. :good:
> 
> Katie D


of course you do, you are a women after all


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

All in all, I'm a pretty tolerant person when it comes to other people's views on women as a whole. I have no problem with people who believe that the male half of our species if meant to lead in a relationship. I'm not a feminist. In fact, most feminists make me want to barf. All that being said, I don't appreciate comments like the one above, so let's keep those thoughts to ourselves.

Katie D


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> All in all, I'm a pretty tolerant person when it comes to other people's views on women as a whole. I have no problem with people who believe that the male half of our species if meant to lead in a relationship. I'm not a feminist. In fact, most feminists make me want to barf. All that being said, I don't appreciate comments like the one above, so let's keep those thoughts to ourselves.
> 
> Katie D


it was a joke Katie sorry ,as was the comment about cleaning and cooking being hobbies, But i see now you didnt pick up on it


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

Rye said:


> God forbid should it be that simple.


it should , because maybe the base of the situation is girls have lives alot of guys do but we don't exactly care about impressions as much as girls, so we're all fine with playing a game on a table that involves little plastic people, this would also explain why their would seem to only be , strange gamer girls(goths, stuff like that) or really confident ones because they either don't care or want to do what they want.

asi said, maybe


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> it was a joke Katie sorry ,as was the comment about cleaning and cooking being hobbies, But i see now you didnt pick up on it


damn! bet u wish internet had a sarcasm buttom installed :sarcastichand:


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

My 2 cents (since I'm apparently an American cousin of somebody)...

There are probably more women reading these forums then you think and maybe even posting. I've known more then a few female gamers from computer games who simply act male in game and on forums so they don't get harassed. I wouldn't be suprised to find the same thing happening here.

As for generalizations of male gamers reacting to female gamers, Stella's view is pretty spot on. It's a generalization and stereotype, but it's probably true more often then it is not and it does stem from the fact that gamers in general are less likely to have had significant relationships with women and so don't know when they have went beyond the point of what is acceptable and what is not. Add in the fact that the internet makes it easy to be somebody else, act opposite to your daily real life values, and depersonalize people or opinions and it's pretty easy to see why women avoid or disguise themselves on the internet.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Siphon said:


> As for generalizations of male gamers reacting to female gamers, Stella's view is pretty spot on. It's a generalization and stereotype, but it's probably true more often then it is not and it does stem from the fact that gamers in general are less likely to have had significant relationships with women and so don't know when they have went beyond the point of what is acceptable and what is not. Add in the fact that the internet makes it easy to be somebody else, act opposite to your daily real life values, and depersonalize people or opinions and it's pretty easy to see why women avoid or disguise themselves on the internet.


I've never had A relationship, at all.
I'm 18, and I know how to act with women.


Well, that's not entirely true, I am an Aspie after all...
The point is, I'm already at a disadvantage, and haven't had a relationship, and I'm STILL better than most of the greasy nerds.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Winterous said:


> Well, that's not entirely true, I am an Aspie after all...
> The point is, I'm already at a disadvantage, and haven't had a relationship, and I'm STILL better than most of the greasy nerds.


Ohh... suddenly it all makes sense! I too am an Aspie. Don't ask me how, but I somehow already strongly suspected that you were too. Weirdness.  :biggrin:

(I know this is a bit off-topic, but shove off everyone, this is a bonding moment!)

Katie D

EDIT: So people know what we're on about - Aspie.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> EDIT: So people know what we're on about - Aspie.


I think we could do a whole thread on the mental particularities of gamers, I've got more than a few of them myself, a good list of them myself, most with 3 letter acronyms. As they say, you don't have to be mad to play this game, but it helps


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

maddermax said:


> I think we could do a whole thread on the mental particularities of gamers, I've got more than a few of them myself, a good list of them myself, most with 3 letter acronyms. As they say, you don't have to be mad to play this game, but it helps


lol, too true. I've often wondered why GW (and other) games seem to attract so many people with _issues_ (meaning some sort of diagnosed _something_).


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Ohh... suddenly it all makes sense! I too am an Aspie. Don't ask me how, but I somehow already strongly suspected that you were too. Weirdness.  :biggrin:


That's cool as!
And yeah, somehow I think your suspicion may have _something_ to do with my (fairly brief) presence on Librarium Online.
You know, that website you permabanned me from?


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

it's simple it's escape, true healthier than drugs, criminal activity, fetish groups, barhopping, buidling a businees from the ground up, marrying every moron that even seems like they like you, etc etc etc but way sadder than.....wait is there anything sadder than gaming?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Winterous said:


> That's cool as!
> And yeah, somehow I think your suspicion may have _something_ to do with my (fairly brief) presence on Librarium Online.
> You know, that website you permabanned me from?


*cough* I have no idea what you're talking about, my good sir...

:laugh:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> *cough* I have no idea what you're talking about, my good sir...
> 
> :laugh:


But really, would that theory have been based on our communication over that issue?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

There are female gamers out there, I can think of at least three, a girl I saw in GW Manchester once, a regular at my local GW who plays High Elves, and my mate's wife who plays Orks and Tyranids (and who kicked my arse the one time I played her).

I reckon there'd be more female gamers if they knew about it, but on the whole wargaming as well as computer games are marketed for a male audience.


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 20, 2009)

LOL LOL LOL.
man...its funny how such a subject attracts so many people.
As far as "all guys are ass holes"...you must have only hung out with bad people honestly. there are LOTS of respectful guys out there, you just have to look in the right places.
yes there are also lots of "ass holes" but were not ALL that way.
Girls can get a real kick out of games, they also add a new way too look at things, often focusing on having fun, which some guys have a harder time to do wile there trying to win at all costs lol.
My little sister plays Sisters of battle, there all pink of course lol. but its cute. little ballerina blowing up chaos land-raiders...lol its funny.

A tad odd to bring up such a subject, but I dont think your creepy really. =)


----------

